# Need some advice from you lovely lot



## PWDirect (May 9, 2014)

Hey guys n gal

I've been recommended this board so please treat a newbie nice  I am based in the UK so am not sure if the law is different between other countries but felt it important to state that.

Anyway, 3 1/2 months ago, after near 15 years together and near 10 years married, my wife hit me with a bombshell that she no longer loves me and wants to separate. She had spoken to her family and friends about her reasons but never the most important person... me..

I have my reasons why she says she has fallen out of love with me and if anyone would like to know I can put them down.

There is no one else involved.

Since February 10th, she has turned into a complete and utter lier and the things she has come out with to both friends and her solicitor are simply untrue and soul destroying.

Anyway, the question is, She walked out with the children without me knowing all within 30 minutes for no good reason. 

We moved to the house before we were married, I put in £30k of my own money as way of deposit and it is ONLY my name on the deeds and ONLY my name on the mortgage.

I have always maintained that she is due some money either if I buy her out or if I sell the home.

I have today received a land registry act that basically means that she has a financial interest on the house.

She does not pay anything towards the house since she left on March 17th. This includes all the ongoing matrimonial bills that I am still paying. She is refusing to pay any maintenance for either the house or the 2 children. We split the children 4/3 days per week but she has them for an extra night each week hence why she got awarded the tax credits.

My question is, can she force me to sell the house? I know she is due a lump sum but as I can hardly afford to live here by myself as she is not paying any money towards the upkeep, this is the childrens security, their home that they know and love, their school is just round the corner as are their family and friends. Would the court take that into consideration or would the court just say tough... it needs to be sold?


----------



## Bluebirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

I am sorry I cant help since I dont know the UK laws, to be sincere neither my country. We worked things amicable, hope you can do it too.


----------



## PWDirect (May 9, 2014)

I would love to keep it amicable but it is hard when she is bleeding me dry financially and She has told so so many lies.

I still want an amicable ending and we need to certainly in front of the kids.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm in the USA. But we have had a lot of people here from the UK. From what I gather, in the UK the courts will take into consideration that the home is the children's main home and want to keep the stability if at all possible.

One thing that you can ask for is that you not be forced to sell the house but instead be allow to live in it with the children until they are grown. She would pay you some child support, thus helping to pay for the mortgage. then at some later time you sell the house and split the equity with her.

You need to talk to a solicitor about this. Many will give a free half hour or hour consultation. Sometimes its a good idea to talk a few, get some free advice. This gives you a chance to interview some solicitors and find one you feel comfortable with.


----------



## PWDirect (May 9, 2014)

That's brilliant thank you.

I have never said that she is not due any money from the house it's just that the children are so comfortable here. They love it here. This is after all what they have ever known.

I have a solicitor and boy I have needed one. My wife used to be my best friend and my soul mate but I have seen a side of her that I never ever want to see again with the lies she has come out with.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

When a person gets to the point she's at they seem to go through a metamorphosis into someone no one recognizes. It's weird but it happens all the time.

If you want to try to recover your marriage there are some things you could try (believe it or not). Get the book "Surviving an Affair". I know you say that there is no one else. Even if there is no affair going on, the advice in the book still would help you a lot.


----------

